# How have you made a flycutter for your mill?



## HMF (Jun 17, 2011)

Has anyone here made flycutters for their mill, and if so, how did you do it? 

(Photos would be AWESOME of course!!)

Thanks!!!


Nelson


----------



## Joe in Oz (Jun 18, 2011)

Mine looks almost identical to shadow's but it is 3" diameter, used 3/8" set screws and has a No 4 Morse taper drive end.... I use it with a 3/4" square HSS tool.


----------



## terry_g (Jun 20, 2011)

Here are some I made. All are made from two parts the body was 
heated and the shaft pressed in. They work very well.
Terry


----------



## AR1911 (Jun 23, 2011)

DaveH, I really like that. I have a R8 blank that needs a purpose, and I also have a bunch of carbide bits with no toolholder. 
What I need is a large swing flycutter for surface finish . Something like 4" diameter. 

I may have to play with that a bit. Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## Tenn (Jul 30, 2011)

I built a fly cutter and brazed on an old carbide insert to make a fly-cutter in shop class but I "REALLY" like the removable inserts I see here !! Now I know another use for all my extra inserts.


----------



## chrism (Aug 4, 2013)

Need too make one of these!


----------

